# Hornets on Twitter



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://twitter.com/hornetsdotcom

http://twitter.com/Oneandonlycp3

http://twitter.com/RasualButler45

http://twitter.com/tysonchandler

http://twitter.com/jujubee32


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

No more Sual and Tyson but add Mo Pete and Bobby Brown.

http://twitter.com/mopete24

http://twitter.com/BBROWNsix


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Cool info - are you following all of them?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I try to check them out often. Out of all of them I follow CP3 mostly.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't argue with that choice. What kind of tweets does he make? The only NBA player I follow closely on Twitter so far is Dwight Howard, and he posts just about _everything_.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, I check out Dwight too. Along with Rudy Gay, Dwyane Wade, Kevin Durant and a few other non-Hornets. Looks like Dwight replies to EVERYONE. LOL! CP usually tweets about his every day activities, workouts, his family, etc. I'm curious to see what kinds of tweets he'll post once the season begins. I think Rudy and Wade got CP to join Twitter over the 4th of July weekend.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Cool, thanks. Now I have to add him


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

MoPete is going back to wearing #24 so he's changed his Twitter name...

http://twitter.com/mopete24


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a list of NBA Players on Twitter on my blog for any of you who are interested.


----------

